# Public response



## Renoster (23/9/16)

I've had some weird response from specially older poeple while blowing some clouds. Funny thing is they usually ask me what im "smoking" and as soon as i correct them that im not smoking, but vaping, they immediately respond by saying, oh have you heard its alot more dangerous than smoking, and even had the "you are going to get water blisters on your lungs" ect ect. Personaly think they are jealous of my big ass clouds!!!! What is some of the strangest, funniest or most common responses you had while vaping? Will be interresting to hear!!☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH (23/9/16)

Hey, you got something against "older poeple". I'm an "older poeple" and guess what most of us didn't get old by being stupid, and further some of us older people can spell.  
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Boktiet (23/9/16)

While visiting family in Pta an old geriatric said to me: "Boetie, jy moet ophou dagga rook, dis onwettig". Took some time explaining the principle of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Renoster (23/9/16)

DaveH said:


> Hey, you got something against "older poeple". I'm an "older poeple" and guess what most of us didn't get old by being stupid, and further some of us older people can spell.
> Dave


I did not mean to offend anyone, i just get alot more reaction from "older poeple" (baby boomers who is usually scared of change) as generation x and y usually say its cool and they also want to try it. As for the spelling and probably tenses, my english pretty much sucks as i am afrikaans... (and believe me, i did worry about my spelling) guess i should read more and write less, or write baby sentences haha! Thanx for the reply though, and have a great day!! *chain vapes and stresses about my english skills*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Renoster (23/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> While visiting family in Pta an old geriatric said to me: "Boetie, jy moet ophou dagga rook, dis onwettig". Took some time explaining the principle of vaping.


Haha I also gad the dagga responses either asking me if i can use dagga with it, or if there is any dagga in my tank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

Some guy actually asked me if it's a flask and if the alcohol in the flask vaporizes into these clouds I'm blowing.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (23/9/16)

Renoster said:


> I did not mean to offend anyone, i just get alot more reaction from "older poeple" (baby boomers who is usually scared of change) as generation x and y usually say its cool and they also want to try it. As for the spelling and probably tenses, my english pretty much sucks as i am afrikaans... (and believe me, i did worry about my spelling) guess i should read more and write less, or write baby sentences haha! Thanx for the reply though, and have a great day!! *chain vapes and stresses about my english skills*



No offence @Renoster I'm just 'pulling your chain' (bit of fun) 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster (23/9/16)

DaveH said:


> No offence @Renoster I'm just 'pulling your chain' (bit of fun)
> 
> Dave


Haha you made me stress for a moment there atleast i got a nice kick of beetle juice (my favourate so far but have not tried many flavours yet as i am very new to vaping)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/9/16)

ja the clouds are the confusing...i got pulled over by cops after they saw my "hot box" at a traffic light..had to show them my juice to convince them it wasnt contraband..

peeps need sum education out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Car pulled up to me once and said hey i think one hit is enough for the day 

I think Carte Blanche needs to do a report on vaping.
Mods team tagging in @Silver cause your my go to mods buddy 

Has anyone ever been contacted for a report on vaping?
I think we need to get Carte Blanche to watch a Billion lives and introduce them to the ecigssa team .

Start a movement i think.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Clouds4Days
> I like your thinking!
> 
> On that topic, Derek Watts from Carte Blanche was at the film A Billion Lives last week!
> Am not sure if they are doing something on vaping, but he was there and if he attends something like that I cannot believe he would just attem




Oh wow thats aweaome news than. Im sure we will be in for a treat soon than.

My parents dont believe me when i say vaping is much healthier but they will believe ol uncle Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Car pulled up to me once and said hey i think one hit is enough for the day
> 
> I think Carte Blanche needs to do a report on vaping.
> Mods team tagging in @Silver cause your my go to mods buddy
> ...



Hi @Clouds4Days 
I like your thinking!

On that topic, Derek Watts from Carte Blanche was at the film A Billion Lives last week!

I unfortunately didnt chat to him. I spent my time chatting to the movie director and the guys from EASA. When i looked again, he (Derek) had left

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries (23/9/16)

Not sure if this post belongs here. But we have just been asked not to vape in a designated snoking area. ... they couldnt give me a reason why not... but we were asked to go outside...

Stones durbanville....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AhVape (23/9/16)

I was told (by an extremely enthusiastic colleague) that the amount of lead I am putting in my lungs is gonna kill me.

Funniest thing I have heard yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Anneries said:


> Not sure if this post belongs here. But we have just been asked not to vape in a designated snoking area. ... they couldnt give me a reason why not... but we were asked to go outside...
> 
> Stones durbanville....




You were told not to vape in a smoking area..... WTF !!!
Are they worried you gonna make the room smell nice and chace away the smokers.

What Bullshyt is that.
They wouldnt see a single penny from me anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (23/9/16)

Well actually there is a precedent for this. In the UK, Public Health England has instructed employers to create separate vaping rooms from smoking rooms as vapers should not have to be forced to share the same space as smokers. The reasoning is so they don't be tempted by Cigarettes (lol as if) and some other stuff I can't remember.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (24/9/16)

This was a about a year ago.
One guy suggested to me that tobacco was safer than the synthetic juice I was inhaling, mainly because tobacco was a 'natural' substance. His logic being, natural substances must be safer. I mentioned Arsenic, Mercury and Lead. 
So just because it is a natural substance does not mean it is safe.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/9/16)

Renoster said:


> I did not mean to offend anyone, i just get alot more reaction from "older poeple" (baby boomers who is usually scared of change) as generation x and y usually say its cool and they also want to try it. As for the spelling and probably tenses, my english pretty much sucks as i am afrikaans... (and believe me, i did worry about my spelling) guess i should read more and write less, or write baby sentences haha! Thanx for the reply though, and have a great day!! *chain vapes and stresses about my english skills*


Well here's from one Baby Boomer that's a vapeing 'Mo-Fo'!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (24/9/16)

Renoster said:


> I did not mean to offend anyone, i just get alot more reaction from "older poeple" (baby boomers who is usually scared of change) as generation x and y usually say its cool and they also want to try it. As for the spelling and probably tenses, my english pretty much sucks as i am afrikaans... (and believe me, i did worry about my spelling) guess i should read more and write less, or write baby sentences haha! Thanx for the reply though, and have a great day!! *chain vapes and stresses about my english skills*



I am not offended for being called old by whippersnappers. But I do disagree with your baby boomer comment about being scared of change. No idea about them in Africa back when... but American baby boomers were probably more about change and trying to change the country and the world to be a peaceful and better place for all people than any other generation before or after them. My source... I'm one of them that came along soon after WW II that has never been afraid of anything (since a very young child).

As for public response, all of mine when out and about vaping have been folks asking about it, wanting to know how it works, etc for a family member or friend they wanted to help stop smoking. So positive comments asked that I used to educate them and promote vaping. Positive comments because I was not chucking fog banks in public that does not promote vaping. Nor does vaping in places you do not know for sure it is acceptable at without asking first. I have never been turned down from asking first. Same as with smoking, being a courteous vaper gets respect from others because you are respecting the others.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/9/16)

Spydro said:


> I am not offended for being called old by whippersnappers. But I do disagree with your baby boomer comment about being scared of change. No idea about them in Africa back when... but American baby boomers were probably more about change and trying to change the country and the world to be a peaceful and better place for all people than any other generation before or after them. My source... I'm one of them that came along soon after WW II that has never been afraid of anything (since a very young child).



I too didn't worry about the old people remark, doesn't bother me. It also was the change thing that caught my eye. Also a baby boomer and I've lived on change. Even today I constantly need change. I think I will have to be cremated when I die because if they bury me I'd need to be moved every so often.


----------

